# STL MO 5 boys need homes asap



## zrecklein (11 mo ago)

Hello!
I adopted some girls and one came pregnant. It's now time to rehome her babies (5 very sweet boys) because I do not have the room to keep them.
They are very sweet, love banana chips and kisses, and love a good snuggle!
They URGENTLY need to go because I don't have the space that these boys need to run around and be happy.
Three black with white tummies, one black hooded, and oneblue hooded.
Located in St. Louis Missouri!
Asking a small fee. (they've eaten me out of house and home 😅)


----------



## myfatrats (Dec 23, 2021)

They are gorgeous! I have 2 rats already (male) they are still young, except for Prezzies. I’m considering of getting 2 more, because one of my rats is getting old and sick so just preparing for the worst. Is there a price for them?


----------



## zrecklein (11 mo ago)

myfatrats said:


> They are gorgeous! I have 2 rats already (male) they are still young, except for Prezzies. I’m considering of getting 2 more, because one of my rats is getting old and sick so just preparing for the worst. Is there a price for them?


I was hoping for $15 for a pair if that's okay?


----------



## BundleORats (11 mo ago)

zrecklein said:


> Hello!
> I adopted some girls and one came pregnant. It's now time to rehome her babies (5 very sweet boys) because I do not have the room to keep them.
> They are very sweet, love banana chips and kisses, and love a good snuggle!
> They URGENTLY need to go because I don't have the space that these boys need to run around and be happy.
> ...


The gray one is absolutely adorable! But I have way too many rats already haha


----------



## zrecklein (11 mo ago)

BundleORats said:


> The gray one is absolutely adorable! But I have way too many rats already haha


Sure you couldn't use one more?


----------



## BundleORats (11 mo ago)

zrecklein said:


> Sure you couldn't use one more?


I wish I could but my cage only does 5, and I have girls 😢 also I’m not in the area. Let me know when he goes to a home though!


----------



## zrecklein (11 mo ago)

BundleORats said:


> I wish I could but my cage only does 5, and I have girls 😢 also I’m not in the area. Let me know when he goes to a home though!


I'll be sure to keep the post updated! <3


----------



## BundleORats (11 mo ago)

zrecklein said:


> I'll be sure to keep the post updated! <3


Please do! Hope him and all the other babies get to a good home.


----------



## Newtorats (Jun 28, 2021)

I would but I don’t live in the area plus I doubt my mom would let me anyways especially bc mine are girlies


----------



## IloverattiesUwU (Jul 22, 2021)

Ugh, I’m in the STL area (in Kirkwood) but my parents said April - May I could add 1-2 to my pair of boys


----------



## zrecklein (11 mo ago)

IloverattiesUwU said:


> Ugh, I’m in the STL area (in Kirkwood) but my parents said April - May I could add 1-2 to my pair of boys


Lemme shoot you a message


----------

